# Nissan Titan with Meyer Super-V LD



## dt5150

just got a super-v ld installed on my 07 titan. can't wait to give it a shakedown! :bluebounc

gonna pick it up this afternoon.. dealer sent me this pic.


----------



## JSutter101

That's awesome! Now we wait for an actual snow fall......


----------



## dt5150

now that i've made this purchase, we won't get anything more than 2-4 inches at a time, guaranteed! same thing happened when i bought a new snowmobile, 2 years = no snow! sold it, and we got buried that winter. figures..

here's a few more i took this morning. i need to add some ballast and possibly adjust the chain length. the corners scrape a bit in the dips.


----------



## seville009

Corners will almost always scrape even on slight dips when just driving around. If I see a large dip coming when I'm pulling in or out of someplace, I just increase the scoop mode until I pass it. 

You don't want to adjust the chain too high because it might lift when you're actually plowing over dips and stuff.


----------



## SnowFakers

Man that thing is sweet! What does that unit weigh? Titan looks to carry it well.


----------



## dt5150

good points seville, thank you. i'm going to add about 500 lbs in the bed before i do anything else, see how that helps. i'll also try driving with the blade straight instead of in V. that should increase ground clearance quite a bit.

according to meyer, all in, 582 lbs.

to add, i have a 2" prg mini lift on the truck already, 2" front, 1" rear. i also installed some timbrens last weekend in preparation for the plow.


----------



## mercer_me

Nice looking setup. How do you like those Dura Tracs? I love the set I have on my truck. I wish Fisher would make a 7.5' V plow that weighed 700lb or under, like Boss. The 7.5' Fisher Xtreme V weighs 821lb and the 7.5' XV2 weighs 914lb. I'm not a big Meyer fan and I don't know enough about Snow Dogg to get one of their 1/2 ton V plows and I'm not sure if I would like a trip blade Boss.


----------



## dt5150

i absolutely love the duratracs. they sure don't help with gas mileage, but the traction is well worth it. those are 315/70/17.


----------



## JustJeff

With a 7'-6" plow there's no reason that you would have to be in V mode when traveling. Keep it straight and you should have no problem clearing obstacles. I've got a 9'-6" V plow on my truck and I've got it adjusted well enough that I rarely scrape in normal driving conditions, and I do have to transport it in V mode.


----------



## dt5150

thanks jeff. i'm going to try running it straight next time, see how it goes. i think it'll be better.


----------



## JSutter101

How bad does it squat?


----------



## mercer_me

dt5150;1734277 said:


> i absolutely love the duratracs. they sure don't help with gas mileage, but the traction is well worth it. those are 315/70/17.


That is a big tire you are running. I'm running a 265/75R16 on my Chevy and my dad has 275/65R18 on his Tundra. The next set of tires he gets for the Tundra will probably be 285/75/18 since Maine changed the tire law so you can run any size now.


----------



## dt5150

doesn't squat too bad at all with the lift and timbrens. i haven't measured though, just eye balling it.


----------



## dt5150

finally got to plow with it last night. very impressed! we got about 9" of light snow, handled it no problem. the scoop mode is awesome. makes really clean passes and stacks really well. made short work of my driveway compared to my atv plow!


----------



## linycctitan

That's a sweet setup right there! Keep me posted on how you like it, I love the reliability I've had with my snoway, and drastically increased my productivity by adding wings this year, but have thought about the ldv since meyer introduced it. post up some "action" shots if you can.


----------



## dt5150

thanks man. since my last post, we've had 2 more big storms. i guess i picked a good year to finally buy a plow! loving this thing.. the abilitly to scoop or angle one side forward really helps a lot with clean up time. i'm more than pleased with it. glad i got this over a straight blade. i don't have any action pics though. i wanted to do a video but i can't drive, plow, and film at the same time. need a camera man i guess..


----------



## linycctitan

Hahaha! Yeah, camera man would be good, that's why I don't have many if any after all these years. Nothing beats being able to carry the snow to where you want to put it! I have no idea why I waited so long to put wings on, now I HATE doing my smaller stops that are so tight I have to take them off.


----------



## dt5150

sounds like one of these might be a good choice for ya.


----------



## JustinK

I know this is old, but do you still have the plow? Would you go that route again?


----------



## dt5150

no i don't, sold the truck. but yes, i wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## JustinK

Did the Titan hold up well?


----------



## dt5150

yeah, no problems. i had installed another lift kit after those pics were taken. put a rancho 4" lift on it with some 35's for summer and ran stock size 33's in winter. the plow still fit and worked great. i miss that thing... was a darn good truck.


----------

